# Flipphone email issues



## flipphoneguy (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi I have a lgb460 lg true flipphone
I have cricket carrier.
It has a tab to set up email.

I'm trying to get gmail to work, I log in but there are no emails.

When I click "more" it shows the following tabs to enter in to:

Account name
Email address
Password
Login ID
My Name
Mailbox type IMAP4 or POP3 are the options
Delete from server (off/on)
Download options (Header/all)
Outgoing mail server
SMTP Port #

SMTP SSL (off/on)
Incoming mail server
Incoming server port#
Incoming SSL (ON/off)
SMTP Authentication (On/off)

when smtp authentication is on there is:
SMTP User Name
and SMTP Password



I have a gmail account, and have been trying to log in but after refreshing there is never any emails in there...

Anybody know the magic combination of inputs that will get it to work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

You should set up your Gmail account using IMAP, and since this is an older flip phone you will have to set it up manually.

See: 
*Here Are the IMAP Settings You Need to Set up Gmail*
and
*Check Gmail through other email platforms - Gmail Help*

for the values you are going to have to enter in those various items. It will be tedious since the phone does not have an alphanumeric keypad. You're going to have to go old school and use the number keys, struck repeatedly, along with the *, #, and 0 to generate the characters you need.


----------



## flipphoneguy (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks so much!

However, I tried that and when I refresh it says "Unknown certificate-continue?"
and it still won't load any emails.

Any ideas how to fix this?

ty


----------



## flipphoneguy (Nov 23, 2019)

Nevermind i just upgraded to a alcatel smartflip flipphone maybe that'll work


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

It will not shock me if the new phone does work, and can do the setup automatically.

It's been a long while (in technology time) since conventional flip phones were current, and I'm sure both the web browser and e-mail setups on them may have some serious incompatibility with things today.


----------

